# Speaker systems 5.1



## shiva1246 (Apr 16, 2009)

Can anyone help me to decide which 5.1 channel speakers gives the best output, ranging around 4000-4500 bugs. Please let me know ASAP as i m fond of games,movies & music and old speakers are damaged and i want to go for new 1.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 16, 2009)

Get:-

Logitecj X-540 for Rs. 5,200 - Rs 5,500


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2009)

+1
X 540 is a gr8 set.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

X 540 bulit quality is tad low. Altec Lancing VS3251 for 4.2-4.4k is the better option.


----------



## thefilmwall (Apr 23, 2009)

Speaker systems 5.1 is better than other Speaker system.this Speaker have a good Music and good sound i like this song when no person present in my home.....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2009)

did you ever care to search the fourm before posting the query, there must be gazzillion threads on 5.1 spk system......


----------

